# My first go at Bacon



## brian moore (Feb 3, 2013)

This is the bacon from one of my Berkshire pigs that I butchered two weeks ago. Brined for 14 days in Pops Brine. Patted dry. Racked and ready to go back in the fridge for a few days to form pellicle.  Then into the smoker.

Pre smoke fry test was delicious!


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mmmmm, Bacon. Looks great!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Gotta love bacon & yours looks great!


----------



## brian moore (Feb 10, 2013)

A lot of firsts for me on this smoke. First try at cold smoking. First smoke in the new smokehouse I built. First time using amazen pellet smoker. First pigs I raised and butchered myself.  Would I do it again? Absolutely !! Already planning for more pigs in the spring.

Well here is the finished product. 22lbs of bacon, about 3lbs of ends and about 2lbs of fat I trimmed. Smoked for 30 hrs over three days using pitmasters choice pellets.













2013-02-10 11.38.48.jpg



__ brian moore
__ Feb 10, 2013






All packed up using bags from vacuum sealers unlimited.













2013-02-10 14.25.04.jpg



__ brian moore
__ Feb 10, 2013






A close up that shows the great marbling in berkshire pork.













2013-02-10 11.39.14.jpg



__ brian moore
__ Feb 10, 2013






The fry pic













2013-02-10 14.55.48.jpg



__ brian moore
__ Feb 10, 2013






At this point, my supper special helper showed up out of the blue.













2013-02-10 15.03.16.jpg



__ brian moore
__ Feb 10, 2013






And my reward! Using two fresh eggs out of the coop.













2013-02-10 15.01.58.jpg



__ brian moore
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 10, 2013)

That really looks good!  Today is day 9 on my brine.  Figured I would be smoking next Saturday for 12 hours.

Did you rinse after brine, or just pat dry?


----------



## brian moore (Feb 10, 2013)

Just pat dry. Then did a pre smoke test fry to make sure not to salty.


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 10, 2013)

Good plan.  I will do the same.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 10, 2013)

Your Bacon turned out Fantastic!!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome!!

  Craig


----------



## jp61 (Feb 10, 2013)

+1


----------

